# ImageTrend Question



## ABQmedic (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm looking for some feedback from a smallish service that currently uses EMS Service Bridge's Inventory 2.0 to track consumables (airway adjuncts, IV cath's, meds, etc.)  We are a company that runs between 900 and 1000 calls annually with 2 rigs.  I don't know if going through the entire setup of inventory would be worthwhile or not.  I appreciate any and all input from you guys.


----------



## MSNE1420 (May 9, 2015)

ABQmedic said:


> I'm looking for some feedback from a smallish service that currently uses EMS Service Bridge's Inventory 2.0 to track consumables (airway adjuncts, IV cath's, meds, etc.)  We are a company that runs between 900 and 1000 calls annually with 2 rigs.  I don't know if going through the entire setup of inventory would be worthwhile or not.  I appreciate any and all input from you guys.



I have been using image trend for over a year now, and honestly have to say I like it over a few others I have used. 

I would recommend going for it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2015)

I was part of a committee that was selecting a new inventory management system. While we didn't go with ImageTrend, once you set up an inventory system, you'll be glad you did it. It's a big resource saver and eliminates waste and overstocking.


----------



## Tigger (May 18, 2015)

We are looking to implement such a system as well, who else makes these systems?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2015)

www.operativeiq.com


----------

